# First Mobotix multi camera install



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We came back today and viewed the overnight data.
The 6mp camera records at (3072 x 2048)
The resolution was slicker than a novella.
More like when the NFL has a game on the good channel.
It would run a mouthwatering view of a parking lot on the biggest screen you could fit in your house.
A couple of guys showed up at night, dropped off a truck and left.
We could zoom in and see the guys tattoos at 150' away, at night under parking lot lighting.
I have a 5mp camera that I thought was pretty impressive.
The 6mp was much more than I expected.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm the guy in the blue shirt shooting pool about 10 days ago.

http://www.winknews.com/2016/08/26/video-cams-installed-after-zombicon-shooting-stop-burglary/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> I'm the guy in the blue shirt shooting pool about 10 days ago.
> 
> http://www.winknews.com/2016/08/26/video-cams-installed-after-zombicon-shooting-stop-burglary/


Street cameras were better than the bar cameras.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

A screen capture from the Q I have out front:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> Street cameras were better than the bar cameras.


They have a bigger budget! They are very good cameras on the city street. They can watch them all and ptz from a room at the police HQ. If they get a hot call downtown someone jumps in that chair to work the cameras. Otherwise they just record 24/7.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> They have a bigger budget! They are very good cameras on the city street. They can watch them all and ptz from a room at the police HQ. If they get a hot call downtown someone jumps in that chair to work the cameras. Otherwise they just record 24/7.


Big Brother is here!

How was your trip over to our side of the State?
Sorry I missed you, I have my resources spread out a bit more than is comfortable right now.
It will change.
Do you have a specific product line you are promoting?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> Big Brother is here!
> 
> How was your trip over to our side of the State?
> Sorry I missed you, I have my resources spread out a bit more than is comfortable right now.
> ...


The trip was great. I still have another couple days of work to do over there. I'll probably be back next week.

Our core products are the timers. All the other stuff is things that have been requested by industry or supply houses like open & shorting caps, controlled receptacles for landscape lighting transformers, sockets/ receptacles, bypass kits, etc.

The primary purpose of being over there is meeting with corporate purchasing directors, etc because between Broward & Miami we can cover about 10 southeast US states plus the Caribbean, Central & South America. As a side thing I map out the supply house locations. It's a lot of fun going around to the supply houses. We had quite a party going on at the City Electric Supply down off 8th Street (US 41) on Thursday afternoon. I give free product to customers and they all get talking about it, asking questions, etc. They asked for hats & t-shirts but I didn't have any. I need to keep some boxes of that stuff in the truck. 

When I know my schedule I'll PM you again and see if we can meet somewhere for a few minutes or so.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> The trip was great. I still have another couple days of work to do over there. I'll probably be back next week.
> 
> Our core products are the timers. All the other stuff is things that have been requested by industry or supply houses like open & shorting caps, controlled receptacles for landscape lighting transformers, sockets/ receptacles, bypass kits, etc.
> 
> ...


That City Electric branch is right in the heart of the Zika zone. The district manager has his office in Broward County just off of Commercial and I-95 but Im sure you are aware of that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So how long can these cameras store without needing a DVR? I assume they still need at least a switch with POE? And what about the software, is that included? Will it work with MAC?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> So how long can these cameras store without needing a DVR? I assume they still need at least a switch with POE? And what about the software, is that included? Will it work with MAC?


It all depends on how big of an SD card you install in the camera.
Typically its a 64 gig. 
We set up the last install to dump data at 4 gig level to onto the 1TB drive in the computer we are using as the display.
We could have it go onto a NAS and just have to oldest data overwritten.
Or use nothing at all and come in in the morning and view the camera data on a laptop or only view it remotely. 
64 gigs is quite a bit of data. The constant overnight test recording we did was barely detectable on the 64 gig SD card.
No NVR needed, the software is free for life, free updates. Very easy to use with a MAC. If you have the high resolution display, you can see what the camera can really do.
Yes, you need a POE injector.
It can also email or text you if you setup events for that. 
Lets say that someone shows up after a certain time. Thats an event.
Someone walks against the foot traffic like entering an exit door, that can be an event.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Suncoast Power said:


> That City Electric branch is right in the heart of the Zika zone. The district manager has his office in Broward County just off of Commercial and I-95 but Im sure you are aware of that.


I have been there. They are very cool characters up there as well. It's a high volume location.


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info about these cameras. I've been considering installing some security cameras and these look exactly like what I need. :thumbsup:

There has been a recent rise in crime in our area and I wanted to find some cameras to give me a good view of not only my property but the surrounding areas as well.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The cameras ended up looking very nice.
It is a completely stand alone, off line install.
I get there yesterday to do the turn over with the client.
Someone has unplugged the display computer and plugged in a tool battery charger.
Then plugged the display computer back in without turning it back on.
They thought it was a huge problem and that no video was recorded. I turned on the display and fast forwarded through the three boring days worth of the 24/7 data that had been recording in the cameras internal 64 gig SD card since the install.
They have lots of cats wondering through at night BTW.
They just couldn't wrap their heads around the concept that a NVR just isn't needed.
It didn't dump the 4 gigs we planned onto the display HDD since the computer was turned off but, it did demonstrate that the camera itself can hold a long weekend of 24/7 data.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have some unscientific rules of thumb for recording based on installing these systems over the years. About 90% of your needs are in the last three days of recording, 95% plus are covered in ten days of recording, and 1% are going to be past the practical limit try though you might. 

The recording in the camera give you very cheap redundancy. You have some video even if the recorder is stolen. 

I'd configure the in-camera recording for the best video that will fit three days on a card, and size the NVR for ten days of high quality storage.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We had one higher end hotel ask us to preserve 35 days of video.
The game for them was that people would check out, fly home, maybe after a stop or two and then call stating that they had some kind of problem.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> We had one higher end hotel ask us to preserve 35 days of video.
> The game for them was that people would check out, fly home, maybe after a stop or two and then call stating that they had some kind of problem.


I think a lot of things that are credit card related will want to go back 30-90 days which is a real challenge. 

Bottomfeeding lawyers are counseling their clients to hold off a bit on ficticious slip and fall lawsuits to make sure any video is overwritten.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the ability for the camera to record is great, but only if it could record enough to make the customer happy. If it needs to dump to an NVR anyway, then what's the point? Redundancy? But realistically, how often is that needed? The NVR should be locked away and marked not to unplug by an idiot with a battery charger.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I think the ability for the camera to record is great, but only if it could record enough to make the customer happy. If it needs to dump to an NVR anyway, then what's the point? Redundancy? But realistically, how often is that needed? The NVR should be locked away and marked not to unplug by an idiot with a battery charger.


These Mobitix cameras don't use an NVR, it processes its own video. it just needs somewhere to store overflow data. A NAS or simple drive somewhere. it can even email every event to a gmail account if that works for the client.
The vulnerability is the POE injector. No power, no data.


----------

